# Jeff Wyers Memorial Fishing Tournament August 22nd



## ferd (Mar 12, 2009)

*JEFF WYERS *
GCF&R is proud to honor Galveston Police Sergeant, Jeff Wyers, in the August 22, 2009 Jeff Wyers Memorial Fishing Tournament. Jeff's physical presence will be greatly missed at the events of the GCF&R as he lost his life on June 14th of 2008. Jeff was very involved in many areas of the fair and dedicated a large part of his life helping "the kids". 
Jeff Wyers was a man who was reported by Sara McDonald _The Daily News _as a towering man with a wide smile, always told others to "enjoy the ride" of life. 
Brandy Wyers Brown, his daughter said of her father, "I always knew you were an outstanding man, but I never knew what an impact one man could have on the world." 
This will be the first fishing tournament held in Jeff Wyers' memory. A special thanks to Jeff's family for allowing us to continue Jeff's efforts for the GCF&R. 

link to www.galvestoncountyfair.com for rules, sponsorships, forms


----------



## ferd (Mar 12, 2009)

*GCFR jeff Wyer's Memorial Fishing Tournament - UPDATE!*

UPDATE= 
We have waived the late entry fee for any of you that are still interested in fishing. Please sign up soon - we would love to have a huge turn-out for both the tournament and the dinner that night! We will have a live band, great dinner and a live and silent auction - all well worth the $25 ticket price.

Please pass this on to anyone you know might be interested in attending and/or participating!


Hope to see everyone there,


----------



## ferd (Mar 12, 2009)

*UPDATE ! Report on Jeff Wyers Memorial Fishing Tournament*

Thanks to all our sponsors and participants making this event such a success. We had approximately 60 participants and the results are attached. Will try and get the results on our website @ www.galvestoncountyfair.com as soon as possible.
We still have more tshirts available if you did not get one with Jeff's badge on our GCFR logo @ $12 each.

Our auctions went well, and we had an open bar along with a live band. We look forward to doing this again next year.

Thanks again.
Forrest


----------

